
Mark Zuckerberg, Elon Musk and the Feud Over Killer Robots - raleighm
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/09/technology/elon-musk-mark-zuckerberg-artificial-intelligence.html
======
chriskanan
_During a recent Tesla earnings call, Mr. Musk, who has struggled with
questions about his company’s financial losses and concerns about the quality
of its vehicles, chastised the news media for not focusing on the deaths that
autonomous technology could prevent — a remarkable stance from someone who has
repeated warned the world that A.I. is a danger to humanity._

The reporter is being pretty disingenuous with the opinion they are injecting
here. There is a huge gap between a general (super intelligent) AI, and a
self-driving car, which is more-or-less a bunch of narrow AI's strung
together. Self-driving cars do have the potential to save an enormous number
of lives by being far less likely to get into a car accident than your average
human driver. In 2916, 37,500 Americans died in car accidents (that's not
including the accidents that led to maiming or less severe injuries). If the
autonomous cars are only 10% safer than the average American, they could save
about 3,000 people per year [0].

[0] [https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-cars-rand-
report/](https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-cars-rand-report/)

~~~
tim333
Or indeed over 30,000 people a year given that non Americans are, technically
speaking people too.

------
ohhellno
This doesn't exactly sound like a fued. More like "Mark and Elon had a meeting
one time, and also, they occasionally mention each other in tweets."

